# Marine Ich



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

With the introduction of a foxface we've come to encounter marine ich. Our powder blue and purple and yellow chromis have since passed due to the illness and now our two clownfish have been inflicted. Last night we gave them a fresh water bath with a drop of Quick Cure. The clowns are now sitting on the bottom of the tank, barely able to move, with white slough coming from their bodies. We fear the sand and rocks may be harboring the parasites now in a mass reproduction style invasion. Considering the soft corals in the tank, how can we cure the ich without killing any of the corals?

_______________________________________________________________
_72 bow front w/ 30 gal sump/refugium_
*Lights:* Power Compacts 265W
*Livestock:* 2 clowns, 1 foxface, 1 mandarin goby, 1 cleaner goby, 2 hermit crabs, 1 emerald crab, 1 peppermint shrimp, 1 coral banded shrimp, 1 flaming scallop, 1 purple lobster, 15 snails (turbo & mexican)
*Corals:* 1 frogspawn, 1 purple cabbage, 1 bubble anenome, zoos, 1 set mushroom coral, 2 colt corals, bright green flowering pipe corals


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Best bet would be to move the infected fish to a Quarantine tank. Treat the fish in the QT and invest in, or borrow a UV sterilizer for the reef system.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Remove all the fish for about 2 months. That's about the most sure way of kicking the cycle.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have read that the live cycle for ich is 14days so they reccomend 28 days before putting fish back into the tank. If you have any fish left you need to QT them. use copper but be carfull. you will need a copper test kit and check it everyday.

Roger


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel sorry for you. i wouldn't want any loses.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

_Moved._


----------



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

*ICH*

Well after a long battle all my fish have die except my two damsels. I really feel discourage on continuing my tank, but i guess its all my fault for not quaretine fish when i buy them.


----------



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

*ich*

One more thing that i forgot to mention was that i got a new strand of ich. Here is a link with a article about it,http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/ichparasiticdiseases/a/newich.htm

But i mostly blame the fish store were i go, i now know why this happen. After buying the fish from there, that whype out everything, i went there a week after and notice that most of there fishes if not all were all dying with their mouth open and then i put 2 and 2 together. All my fish died with there mouth open and died in period of 24-48 hours.(read the article and you will understand what i mean). You get what you pay for. Lesson learn, pay the extra money and buy from a respectable fish store.


----------

